# planned tourism activities



## ahilane (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello!
I'm a Honduran citizen studying in Taiwan and I will travel to Australia in September and I already booked my plane tickets (Sep 10-20) and Airbnb from Sydney- Melbourne, Sydney- Melbourne and Melbourne to Taipei. I applied to the 600 Visa and one of the required documents is a Planned Tourism Activities, that means I have to reserve like a tour or something like that and attached it? or I simply list the places I planned to visit in Australia? 
And my other question is I have a scholarship and my allowance is of approximately $1000 per month. Do I attach my Scholarship certificate in the Financial Capacity or what? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

So what if your Visitor Visa is refused?

You need to comply with PAM3 - reasons to return and other.


----------



## ahilane (Jul 8, 2017)

Soo... that doesn't answer my question of what should I include in my planned tourism activities. Thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I have had 3 (7 actually) Visitor Visa applications refused (and lost 1 airfare)- your question is wrong.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

DIBP recommends that you DO NOT book any flights etc BEFORE you've got the visa, so I doubt you need to provide bookings for tours etc. Just the intent (get prices, say what you are planning on doing etc.) should be enough. Or only book tours/accommodation that you can cancel for free/low fee. There is ALWAYS the possibility that they WON'T grant the visa.


----------



## Maldita06 (Sep 13, 2017)

*what document do I need to provide as Evidence of Planned Tourism Activities?*

Hi! I would like to ask what document or type of letter do I need to provide as evidence of planned tourism activities? I have been granted the visitor visa 600 twice using my ImmiAccount, I visited last Jan for less than a month and last June for a month stay. Now I am planning to visit again and upon uploading my documents, this is the missing evidence that I need to upload. Is this evidence same with Itenirary? Hoping for your kind assistance. Thank you


----------

